# Clamp Tape



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I suppose this is the right section to post this.

A few days ago I came across a mention of Elmer's Brand Carpenter Clamp Tape. I don't think I've even noticed it when I've been shopping for hardware. But it seems like a great tool for holding irregular shaped pieces together while glue sets.

It is an elastic tape that grips to itself, but not other object. For those of you who may have worked shipping objects, it appears to be similar to the cling film used to bind irregular objects to pallets. Narrower to fit into small spaces, and I would suppose more durable.

Might want to keep some on hand.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks like a decent product based on the Elmer's website.

The idea that it sticks just to itself is appealing. I have used masking tape, duct tape and packing tape and all of them will peel away wood or painted finish.

Wonder what the cost per roll?


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

MJC4 said:


> Looks like a decent product based on the Elmer's website.
> 
> The idea that it sticks just to itself is appealing. I have used masking tape, duct tape and packing tape and all of them will peel away wood or painted finish.
> 
> Wonder what the cost per roll?


I looked at the Home Depot web site, and they only said price and availability depends on location. Amazon has one type at about $1/ft, so not cheap. I would suppose the stuff is re-useable w.care.

Painter's tape generally will not pull up finishes. Sort of a special kind of masking tape. Comes in at least 2 levels of tackiness, both rather weak. Certainly not a clamp.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I have use masking tape on a stick i just put the stick side on my trousers which always have some dust on which picks up the dust and it reduces the tack of it and should peel of without damaging the shank. But you shouldnt leave it on for a long time or it will peel the bark off. but doubt if it would have the strengh in it to hold the topper in position

You could always try a luggage strap there adjustable and have seen guys straightening out rams horn with them so there pretty strong . I have used it to hold a topper in position whilst i adjusted a horn collar to fit to the shank. Would think it would work well with the gorilla glue but havnt tried it. other than that use a sash clamp simular to what CV3 uses( think you may call them pipe clamps?)


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I use two products similar to masking tape. One is a blue painter's tape made by Scotch, that sticks about like masking tape and if left on wood flooring for too many days will remove some of the finish. The other is a green painter's tape called "Frogtape" that is much less sticky than the blue tape. Both come in several widths, and I use them for all sorts of things, such as keeping the glue off the wood at the contact with a ferrule.

MANY years ago, for my work on a light table, I used a lot of drafting tape (similar to that Frogtape in its characteristics). I kept a large heavy tape dispenser in the attic for years, and now I use it for "Frogtape." Who knew?


----------

